# Action Shots - Agility!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i took the majority of thesepics at the SKC a few weeks ago!

i thought i would share 

click oon the thumb nails and they will be there origional size.

Action Shots - a set on Flickr

the new SKC pics dont include the rotties.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures - the staffy looks great.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, they all look like they are having a fantastic time. You are very talented, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice shots. It looks like that dog can do a lot.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow - amazing pictures!!! i love the rotty pics


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pics , i enjoyed looking at them ,
I hope i can get some good ones of my lad , think i will need more practice than he will .


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

A GSD getting a hug from a cat was so cute! It's so wonderful to see a lot of dogs having good time with the challenges.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pictures Robyn xxx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

xpalaboyx said:


> A GSD getting a hug from a cat was so cute! It's so wonderful to see a lot of dogs having good time with the challenges.


hehe - i was surprised i was able to get that shot.

at that point i was actually taking Zippies photoshoot and Zara (GSD) decided to annoy him - he wasn't amused, so he told her off.

she went away in a huff after it lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Great pics , i enjoyed looking at them ,
> I hope i can get some good ones of my lad , think i will need more practice than he will .


this was actually the first time i have tried to get agility shots at a show with my camera, i can only improve with my results


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

Those photos are wonderful


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks all for your kind words


----------

